# visa on entry while waiting for work visa?



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi I'm due to fly from uk to ad in next few days. Ticket already booked. It's for long term job but 1st 6 mths contract via agency allowing time for full background sc check for govt job. Work visa is expected the day I fly (!). Can anyone advise me if it will work - if work visa has not been issued by the time I arrive - for me to tell immigration the facts and ask for visiting visa while I wait for work visa? 
Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The only issue I foresee would be a simultaneous completion of the work visa process and your arrival in AD, odd's are that wouldn't happen.. Just get your visa on arrival when entering the country and wait for the work visa to finish up while here.. Also would be best to try and get up to date application status from your employer as near to leaving as possible.. that way you know what the situation is..


----------



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks very much. I appreciate your advice. 
Cheers


----------



## NiteBaron (Feb 26, 2013)

My wife's recent experience: 

1) she entered UAE on tourist visa, started work the same month, 
2) once next stage of paperwork was completed by her employer she made a "Visa Run" in order to get interim Work Permit (separate A4 document, visa valid ~3 months to give time to complete remaining steps), 
3) had "typing" done for application for Emirates ID and Resident Visa; (finger print scanned & submitted Emirates ID request,
4) ...waited to get UAE Resident Visa in her passport. Her employer representative had to sign and present this with her passport.

Steps 2-4 took place in the second month (it took full month to complete). Note that as a Physiotherapist, working in healthcare sector, she had to pass the Health Authority's Physio test before doing medical screen. This is what initially delayed her application process.

It seems that even for employees in the same sector, their experiences vary for obtaining their employment/resident visa. In some cases the visa is ready upon arrival of the employee - and can then be collected at the airport/port; for others it can appear to drag on some time. Patience is a useful resource to have. An added benefit is to have a passport that grants you free tourist visa...

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks sounds like quite a palaver! I'm flying tomorrow and will definitely be getting started with the visitor visa. Maybe routine after that will be similar to your wife's experience.


----------



## NiteBaron (Feb 26, 2013)

farrugia said:


> Thanks sounds like quite a palaver! I'm flying tomorrow and will definitely be getting started with the visitor visa. Maybe routine after that will be similar to your wife's experience.


Your experience will hopefully be much better. It is possible for employer to have prepared more in advance, leaving you to do medical screening and finger print scan.

Recall that for my wife the process was lengthened due to health authority test...

Good luck & enjoy your relocation!

- - - 

Additional comment:
Amongst your initial activities you are likely to desire a local bank account (to receive your salary, obtain cheque book for flat rental/purchase). There is good guidance elsewhere on this forum...
You can get this started with the initial paperwork, together with letter from employer stating visa application is underway. This should at least get you account numbers and debit card. However, the bank needs to see your Resident Visa before the account will become active. Until this time the debit card will not be usable, and no cheque book will be issued.

All the best, NiteBaron


----------

